# CMOS settings wrong - makes me panic



## jcyarmo (Mar 26, 2004)

Sick sounding beep makes me nervous! keyboard not responding, cannot enter screen prompts. Holding F8 and or the CTRL during startup will not work either.

I recently moved and had to re-register with a new IP with my cable broadband provider. After this took place, I booted up and recieved the following screen info: (I'm running 98 se), PC is 4 yrs old.

The only other change is I added an additional USB Hub, changed keyboards and a small extension for my monitor. Worked fine prior to the IP change. So far I have put the original keyborad back on, removed all connections except keyboard and monitor. Still dead. What do you think???

American Megatrends released 07/17/2000
Amibios 1999

7zx F8
Ckeck system health OK
AMD Athlon 850 mz
Ckecking NV Ram..
262144 KB OK

Wait..
CMOS settings wrong
PRESS F1 TO RUN SET UP
press f2 to load default values and continue


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The first thing to do is to replace the CMOS battery.

Its on the motherboard, its flat and coin-like in appearance and about 20 mm in diameter

Usually a CR2032 type.

Held under a clip.


----------



## jcyarmo (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Kiwi - I see where it is, it's looks like a strange plastic ring holds it to the mobo. It must pop off one of the ends

Something new popped on screen Pri Master HDD error run set up

- I hope HDD is not hard drive is doomed

F1 to resume
F2 to run set up


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Be very careful with that battery clip, they break very easy. The least force to ease it out is best. Should more slide out under the clip, instead of you pulling back the clip and lifting the battery out.

When the battery is weak, you will get all sorts of weird messages. Some will appear to be failing hard drives. Replace the battery and go from there.


----------



## Raven Writer (Oct 25, 2004)

jcyarmo said:


> CMOS settings wrong
> PRESS F1 TO RUN SET UP
> press f2 to load default values and continue


If you continue to get this message after you replace the battery under Cosmic's instruction, try resetting the values in CMOS to their default, like the BIOS suggests.


----------



## jcyarmo (Mar 26, 2004)

Solved
stupid $3 battery did the trick. Thanks everyone


----------



## jcyarmo (Mar 26, 2004)

All is well however startup appears different than before. It runs through a slightly different mode and says primary slave not found. Is there a means to reset this? or is this even a problem?


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Go back into the BIOS setup and check all the settings are as you understand the hardware to be. You should have default settings after the battery replacement.


----------

